# Turbo water cooling helps cool boost air?



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I know water cooling helps extend the turbo life, asuming oil press and volume is adequate
My question is, does it help to cool the compressed intake air?
This particular config has no ic now
Thanks in advance


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/project200sx/



npm said:


> Water injection will reduce our air intake temperature and provide a safer level of combustion. It will also lower the temperature in the cylinders, reducing the chance of pre-detonation. This will allow us to increase the boost by several psi to achieve a higher horsepower output


that might help out a little


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/project200sx/
> 
> 
> 
> that might help out a little


I believe he is talking about water cooling the cneter section. The air gets head because it is being compressed. Water cooling the center section will not help with what you are trying to do.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> I believe he is talking about water cooling the cneter section. The air gets head because it is being compressed. Water cooling the center section will not help with what you are trying to do.


sorry, i should really read the whole thing and try not to mix things up.. sorry for that.


but wouldn't it be smarter to worry bout gettin an intercooler for the turbo to ensure the safety of the motor rather than other little mods


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry for my poor english
Wes is right, I am talking about water cooling the center section
I am using this turbo with the oil lines conected only, water lines are not connected
yup, I know this screams 'hot intake air' but the ic must wait til this months paycheck
Thanks a lot


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

To me that screams more like 'bearing failure'


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
This particular config is based on a stock e16s engine that was turboed using a small toyota ct9 turbo+carb
Thing pushes clean till 4.2 k, then 'runs out of air'
I fear I am pushing this old lil turbo beyond the map's eficiency island, where compressed air temp goes up
Peace


----------



## Blown284 (Aug 22, 2005)

The buick grand national guys have been utilizing water/alky kits for a long time and if you're truly that interested in it, I'd go looking there. Water/alky really works well and yes it cools the discharge down to ambient where you want it. However, it can be very interesting to tune for.

By the way, a lot of the folks are utilizing a 50/50 mix (50% distilled water/50% alcohol).

Regards,
Tim


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The alcohol will require an ECU retune as your mixture will go from rich to pig rich.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

This is a noob question:
The water, I know what it is for
The alcohol is exclusively for cooling purposes too? Or it gets burned too helping to enrich the mixture?
Thanks in advance


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Works as an antidetonant too, liberating O2 in the process
Cooling comb chamber and exh gases
Interesting...
I thinkl one of the cardinal points in these configs is where to locate the alcohol/water nozzle


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> Works as an antidetonant too


That's the whole point.


> liberating O2 in the process


Nope. Don't confuse alcohol with nitrous. Alcohol is already partially oxidized, that's why it has considerably fewer BTUs than an equal amount of gasoline.


> Cooling comb chamber and exh gases


That's the antidetonant in action.


----------

